# R35 on Cant pay we take it away ch5



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Did anyone see last weeks (CANT PAY WE TAKE IT AWAY) on Ch5

Birmingham Car dealer Being chased for 13k for a GTR he had previously sold to a customer, I am guessing it was a cat c he had not declared to the buyer maybe.

Best thing ive watch for a while especially when he paid up!!


----------



## Duratec7s (Mar 3, 2017)

Will try and find that one


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Downloading it now. It's on demand.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Link?

Name the dealer?


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Dealers name is driveline 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

As Above
Birmingham


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Proper scumbags aswell

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Sold as 700 hp innit Dynoed at 620 dinnit !!!!!
Dont think they won any customers off the back of that :rotz::rotz::rotz:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Does anyone have a link for it?


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

TREG said:


> Does anyone have a link for it?


I just found it on the catch up it's season 5 that's all I know 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow that was mental. 

As said, was Driveline Sports and Performance, Unit 2 Lime Grove, Birmingham.

The owners name sounded like Edeel Verook. Didn't hear anything about why the GT-R was mis-sold.

The agents called in 2 police officers to help, but then got surrounded and blocked in by a mob of angry Asian men attacking them. Finished up needing 15 coppers to help sort it out.


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Trevgtr said:


> Wow that was mental.
> 
> As said, was Driveline Sports and Performance, Unit 2 Lime Grove, Birmingham.
> 
> ...


All's they said on the the was is was misinformation in the ad .. they were some crazy scenes those guys had no respect for the police at all can't imagine what would of happened to bailiffs if they went alone ..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

*all's they said on the gtr 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I told you the GTR was sold as 700hp and was only 620 when dynoed so the guy sued.

Verook ???? Did they look polish LOL how about Farooq !!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> Does anyone have a link for it?


https://www.my5.tv/cant-pay-well-take-it-away/season-5/episode-8a

it's the 1st video at the beginning.


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

dudersvr said:


> I told you the GTR was sold as 700hp and was only 620 when dynoed so the guy sued.
> 
> Is that a fact? Really? 13k?


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

NELLEE said:


> dudersvr said:
> 
> 
> > I told you the GTR was sold as 700hp and was only 620 when dynoed so the guy sued.
> ...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

NELLEE said:


> dudersvr said:
> 
> 
> > I told you the GTR was sold as 700hp and was only 620 when dynoed so the guy sued.
> ...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

dudersvr said:


> I told you the GTR was sold as 700hp and was only 620 when dynoed so the guy sued.
> 
> Verook ???? Did they look polish LOL how about Farooq !!!


Yeah I know, but we're just saying we didn't hear them say why it was mis-sold on the programme.

Haha, pretty sure I mispelt the first name as well, it was pronounced Edeel, Adeal, Ideal.

So they sold it as stage 4.5 and it was actually a stage 2? Was it sold to a mate of yours?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Trevgtr said:


> Yeah I know, but we're just saying we didn't hear them say why it was mis-sold on the programme.
> 
> Haha, pretty sure I mispelt the first name as well, it was pronounced Edeel, Adeal, Ideal.
> 
> So they sold it as stage 4.5 and it was actually a stage 2? Was it sold to a mate of yours?


I know someone who knows them.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chronos said:


> https://www.my5.tv/cant-pay-well-take-it-away/season-5/episode-8a
> 
> it's the 1st video at the beginning.


You the man thanks


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

you can only imagine the abuse the buyer would have faced when he first contacted the dealer seeing how they behaved on film.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Wow. They were nice gentlemen. I'll be rushing to buy a car from him. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

I really do wonder how places like this are able to stay in business, along with having hundreds of thousands of pounds worth of stock. You only have to google their business name and you are met with a huge number of 1* reviews from people who have had a bad experience!

Thanks for the heads up though, me and the mrs love this programme so will be watching this one tomorrow


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The blatant disregard for the law was sickening...... and that mouthy little fat **** that tried to intimidate the collector asking about wife and kids....... I'd have buried that fat smug mouthy prick there and then I don't know how these collectors stay so calm, well done to them!!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

> I really do wonder how places like this are able to stay in business, along with having hundreds of thousands of pounds worth of stock.


Do you think these sorts of businesses just deal cars???


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

lightspeed said:


> Do you think these sorts of businesses just deal cars???


Good point, that would explain it!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Can't believe how far it went before anyone got arrested, the depressing bit is the taxpayer is billed for the police time - should be the debtor.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

borat52 said:


> Can't believe how far it went before anyone got arrested, the depressing bit is the taxpayer is billed for the police time - should be the debtor.


Yep, 15 coppers and associated expenses is quite some expense.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

lightspeed said:


> Do you think these sorts of businesses just deal cars???


True.

Trouble is they'll be up and running with a new business name this week, that's why I tried posting the bosses name last page. A name to remember even if I can't spell it.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Love that programme. So raw.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Those guys are total idiots...can't believe how they behaved


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Another happy car story from Birmingham.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Another happy car story from Birmingham.


Just to show 'bad things' happen elsewhere in the country

Mastermind of Britain's biggest stolen car 'ringing' scam jailed - Telegraph

Don't know why people think that car crime only happens in the Midlands


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Just to show 'bad things' happen elsewhere in the country
> 
> Mastermind of Britain's biggest stolen car 'ringing' scam jailed - Telegraph
> 
> Don't know why people think that car crime only happens in the Midlands


I don't.
Just personal experience.
About 75% of all the cars I've bought from around Birmingham have had series issues or hidden history.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Birmingham bashers out in full force today  - Thanks for the link, will watch the clip later


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Birmingham bashers ***128514;

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I wonder how many other places have sold cars misquoting power figures? Does a garage need to dyno and provide proof for a car before it can be sold? 

What if they bought a car which was said to be 700bhp and they took it at face value and that is what they advertised it as? Always two sides to every story and all too easy to blame them.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

FRRACER said:


> I wonder how many other places have sold cars misquoting power figures? Does a garage need to dyno and provide proof for a car before it can be sold?
> 
> What if they bought a car which was said to be 700bhp and they took it at face value and that is what they advertised it as? Always two sides to every story and all too easy to blame them.


I'm guessing at exactly what the situation is here but if you don't reply to a court claim with a defence then the court automatically decides in favour of the claimant. 

My best guess is that the claim went uncontested and the court found in favour of the claimant then the request for payment went unanswered so a judgement for recovery of the funds was obtained resulting in this action.

IF they had defended I think they would have got a much better outcome.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

borat52 said:


> I'm guessing at exactly what the situation is here but if you don't reply to a court claim with a defence then the court automatically decides in favour of the claimant.
> 
> My best guess is that the claim went uncontested and the court found in favour of the claimant then the request for payment went unanswered so a judgement for recovery of the funds was obtained resulting in this action.
> 
> IF they had defended I think they would have got a much better outcome.



Doubt it.

Misrepresentation claims are very easy to prove. If it was advertised as 700hp then tough luck to the dealer, should have verified that first.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

hahahaha lime grove  

same place we'd go when we were kids to pick up girls and party all night .
when it rained we'd get wet because of all the gunshot holes in the roof


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

JapFreak786 said:


> Birmingham bashers out in full force today  - Thanks for the link, will watch the clip later



Birmingham.
the City that has the most GTRs in all of Europe 
most Skyline GTRs in any city outside Japan (maybe)opcorn:








speedhunters should do a article :chuckle:


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

If I had to put money on it id say drivline were a bit on the dodgy side 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

kindai said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> Misrepresentation claims are very easy to prove. If it was advertised as 700hp then tough luck to the dealer, should have verified that first.


True, but not as clear cut as just pay £13k. They would certainly have been given a chance to buy it back and could easily have contested the £13k amount or offered to get it up to 700bhp all of which would likely have been a cheaper solution for them.

Hard to know without all of the details but you also have variance between dyno numbers and how much loss to allocate to the drivetrain.

I'm not defending the debtor here at all, merely pointing out that he most certainly got himself the worst possible outcome by failure to comply early on.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

someone should Hpi the reg


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

WoW google customer reviews for that place


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> WoW google customer reviews for that place


I looked at that aswell the only way they must get people buy a car is when you turn up they say I'm going get the boys round if you don't buy this motor 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> I wonder how many other places have sold cars misquoting power figures? Does a garage need to dyno and provide proof for a car before it can be sold?
> 
> What if they bought a car which was said to be 700bhp and they took it at face value and that is what they advertised it as? Always two sides to every story and all too easy to blame them.


As a car dealer providing a service to the customer they have to at least have a dyno read out etc to back up, its not for customer to check and lets face it a stage 4 ish car will feel like 700hp to someone not used to 700hp cars, I would say looking at reviews it was a bit more than the power figure but thats what they got caught out on. Having owned a dyno for a few years Ive lost count of the amount of power runs and arguments ive had with tuners/car dealers etc when customers check the actual power themselves, had they said in their advert dyno sheet with car reading 703bhp they had covered themselves but clearly they picked the figure out of thin air, I dynoed a RS6 V10 twin turbo before (acurate to within 5hp/ftlbs) and after it was modded elsewhere, they were over 100hp out on the dyno reading but our dyno gave a higher torque reading than theirs !!! (dyno had just been calibrated) the tuner got really shirty to the point it was getting towards them coming down for a punch up !!! I dynoed the car on live video for him and still my dyno was wrong, so luckily we had a standard M5 (510hp) and put that on and it made 509hp to which he was like ohhh !!!! to which I was like :middlefinger-smiley:middlefinger-smiley:middlefinger-smiley


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't forget the £13,000 figure would also include costs for all the other bailiff visits that were unsuccessful. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Why would you let the TV cameras stay if you are going to act like that? Unless you want the whole country to see how Gangsta you are? Well until you get arrested then you get all polite and ask the Sheriffs to be reasonable. They obviously think they are a little firm and that fat one asking about his wife and kids would have got dropped like a bad habit for sure, I dont know how they can do that job and take that abuse day in day out as well as seeing families evicted for whatever reason cant be nice.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I think FLYNN's old white R35 was advertised there at one point..


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I suspect the owner is on here


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

I dont think anyone one on here truly knows the ins and out of this case, always two sides to the story, but when you see bailiffs, theyre always right? so obey them?.

Its not nice having your mom pushed out of the way while shes answering the front door knowing full well she does not have to let them in.... thats my experience, on the other hand ive had a bailif say to me once hearing my arguement (notifying council of new tenant) that the council was in the wrong and just pay my call out fee (£75) and ll go away.

Yes theyre nice on camera but some are ******s off!

As for the keyboard warriors, "only IF he was in front of me"  ....try your luck when your next down.

One thing ive learned in life, dont ever underestimate the next man!

P.S

This place hasnt changed much, still 'scumbag's on here (yes i dont know you and it was probably wrong of me to judge you like that, two sided to that coin fella):thumbsup:

But my gut tells me were your comng from, you need remove those demons....


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

northstar34 said:


> As for the keyboard warriors, "only IF he was in front of me"  ....try your luck when your next down.
> 
> One thing ive learned in life, dont ever underestimate the next man!
> 
> ...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

northstar34 said:


> I dont think anyone one on here truly knows the ins and out of this case, always two sides to the story, but when you see bailiffs, theyre always right? so obey them?.
> 
> Its not nice having your mom pushed out of the way while shes answering the front door knowing full well she does not have to let them in.... thats my experience, on the other hand ive had a bailif say to me once hearing my arguement (notifying council of new tenant) that the council was in the wrong and just pay my call out fee (£75) and ll go away.
> 
> ...


What come down so you can call your mates, what a joke. Well I know someone whos uncle can make a call and get 150 people (err 15) here then we can be real bad asses, like you say dont underestimate the next man which is just what your doing cause you never know who knows who, like I know the Audi they were going to take was actually one of the few straight cars there  And I dont care how hard your fat mate thinks he is once you bring family into it asking about wives and kids all bets are off, you prob have wife and kids what would happen if someone threatened them?? As for scumbags thats the POS asking about wives and kids and you for standing up for him.

But I will in fairness agree the Bailifs can be cocks BUT they have a piece of paper that allows them to be, the only way to fight them is back in court and get the judgement overturned as im sure you know. The way the court and bailiff fees get added on is criminal if you ask me, I bet the original judgement was way under 10K so being asked for 13K must really grate but handled the wrong way IMO


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Ah thought so

Tread carefully lads were not playing who's the toughest keyboard warrior tonight!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TREG said:


> I suspect the owner is on here


I do hope so he will prob mug himself off even more, oh he already has !!!!


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> I do hope so he will prob mug himself off even more, oh he already has !!!!




Catch up
Big brother is watching:thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

stokegtrlad said:


> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk




Wonder if that girl in the background has a sports bra on?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Whilst the chat picks up if anyone has a Bridgestone front tyre 255/40/20 I can buy I could use one?!


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

***128527;









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TREG said:


> Whilst the chat picks up if anyone has a Bridgestone front tyre 255/40/20 I can buy I could use one?!


Have you tried the popular tuners?? Loads of Dunlops around


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> Have you tried the popular tuners?? Loads of Dunlops around


Actually no as I only wanted a single used one to finish the rest of the set I have off.

Will make a few calls tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TREG said:


> Wonder if that girl in the background has a sports bra on?


Sports bra you say???


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> Sports bra you say???




What in hell's name is that! :lamer:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

What the **** are you talking about northstar? No keyboard warriors here simply expressing out disgust for the blatant vigilante style gangsta wide boys that think they are above the law....... anyone spoke to me in a threatening manner about my kids I'd not hesitate to set them straight and if it came to it, handle it in the manner required....... not under estimating the next man, it's being confident in your own abilities and looking after your own!! 

Plus that fat asthmatic looking prick doesn't look like he'd take much dealing with, probably have a heart attack before he finished Defending himself! Big man around his mates!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

And.....................we're.....................done!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> And.....................we're.....................done!!





Get off my land!!:tard:


----------

